# Has anyone got their hands on a new Atom yet?



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm considering one of these as well as the new Compak E5 OD since they are both purpose built on demand grinders. There's very little information out there about the Atoms and still no confirmed date as to when they will be available. Can anyone shed any light? Has anyone seen the prototype/demo model at a show?

Thanks.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Likewise very interested for any news. Had my heart set on a Rocket Fausto (I like Eureka grinders) but wanted to wait to see how the Atom compares. It seems to have already gone well past its release date.


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

I was also quite interested in the Atom when i first saw pictures. I just measured and it does not fit under the kitchen cabinets. Height with hopper is 477mm. I don't know if there will be an option for a short hopper but it seems quite short anyway.

Looks like it will be a Fausto or 65E for me!


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

Pleased to say Bella Barista now have these in stock in black, chrome and snot green! They have posted some photos on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/bellabaristauk/?fref=ts

Interestingly, they seem to have a shorter hopper than the original prototype and Claudette has measured them and tells me they are 44cm high, so should have a bit more clearance! Plan to pick one up next week, but would be interested to hear how they perform compared with comparable grinders.


----------



## Jeb (Apr 16, 2015)

Also really interested in this grinder, so if anyone has used one it would be great to hear any impressions. I was looking at a 65e but the idea of a more versatile, and quieter machine is pretty appealing.

I spoke to someone at BB and it sounds like they are all super impressed with the machine and grind quality - very consistent, no clumping and no mess. They said the Espresso has been really excellent so far.

The 65e is currently a little cheaper, and with the slightly bigger burrs I wonder if that is still the one to go for if espresso is the main priority. Have to wait and see!


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

I'm trying to swap between a mazzer SJ to mini E but then came across the Atom.

It looks like great, smaller and being quieter than standard grinders is the best of both worlds. Just the 600 quid price tag!!

Be interested to know what the home tests are like if someone does get hold of one.


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

I now have one in chrome - I'm very pleased with it, but I have no experience of any other grinders to compare with. It's compact, very quiet, the consistency seems good (both of the grinds and the output) and there's minimal clumping. The adjustment is easy to use and feels 'solid' and sturdy. You're not going to knock it or turn it accidentally. On first use, I put 21g of beans in and got 18g out, so concluded retention to be about 3g, and from first use with minimal experience I managed to dial it for single shots to achieve pretty much 1oz from 8g in about 27s in less than 10 shots! I figured I'd waste less coffee using singles and hadn't realised they were more difficult, but then it didn't take much tweaking to achieve consistent doubles. I haven't dismantled it to clean the chamber out yet as I've had it less than a week! It looks good next to the Verona!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

That's an excellent, great setup. I am jealous!


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

@avquack so you would say is with the 600+ then? ;-)


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

Dang24 said:


> @avquack so you would say is with the 600+ then? ;-)


I assume you mean 'worth'... Like I said, I've never had another grinder to compare it to (not counting the Gaggia MM I had 10 years ago which cost about £60!) so it's very hard to say what it's worth... But, it seems to be working fine and producing good results and it looks good.

One thing I did notice - I tipped it upside down to get as many beans out as I could prior to reloading with some decaf to grind some in bulk and it seemed to screw up my grind setting - the shots started running too fast. I initially assumed it was the different beans, but when I put the previous ones in, they ran too fast too. Then I thought maybe the thing had heated up and something had expanded slightly from the longer grind period, but after cooling it was the same, so I can only conclude the burrs moved a bit having moved the grinder around. Managed to dial back in at a lower setting and seems to be working consistently again but it doesn't bode well for taking the grind chamber apart and being able to leave the settings untouched.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Given the way the adjustment works on Eureka grinders I am not at all surprised that inverting it has altered the setting slightly. The adjuster knob moves the entire motor assembly up and down so inverting the grinder will have 'pushed' the motor upwards against the adjustment mechanism in a way the manufacturer never intended.

Similarly, I've noticed that adjustments are not as might be expected when 'changing direction'. I.e. if you tighten the grind a bit, then a bit more etc. the adjustment is fairly linear. If you overdo it and have to back off, then you have to back off more than you would expect. I expect this is due to slack in the adjustment mechanism. Not a problem per se, just something to be aware of.

OTOH removing the top burr for cleaning appears to have no affect at all on the setting. (65e, I am pretty sure the others will be the same.)


----------



## Dang24 (Apr 20, 2014)

@avquack sorry yeah I meant 'worth'.

That's cool, I appreciate you can't compare much, but just in usability, build wise, is it really that quiet etc, I'm just trying to justify it to myself to get rid of the SJ and spend the extra on an Atom! Lol

The less noise and on switching grind settings is appealing considering a Mazzer Mini e is the same price.


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

Rob666 said:


> Given the way the adjustment works on Eureka grinders I am not at all surprised that inverting it has altered the setting slightly. The adjuster knob moves the entire motor assembly up and down so inverting the grinder will have 'pushed' the motor upwards against the adjustment mechanism in a way the manufacturer never intended.
> 
> Similarly, I've noticed that adjustments are not as might be expected when 'changing direction'. I.e. if you tighten the grind a bit, then a bit more etc. the adjustment is fairly linear. If you overdo it and have to back off, then you have to back off more than you would expect. I expect this is due to slack in the adjustment mechanism. Not a problem per se, just something to be aware of.
> 
> OTOH removing the top burr for cleaning appears to have no affect at all on the setting. (65e, I am pretty sure the others will be the same.)


Useful information, thank you. Yet more justification for a separate grinder for decaf... My wife can only manage 2-3 'fully leaded' coffees a day without getting jittery, but enjoys drinking them. Mignon, maybe, or could I justify another Atom?!


----------



## Dan430 (Apr 29, 2016)

interesting grinder indeed!! i wonder how fast does it grind for double? 3g retention when its new? did you try to measure again after a week? that be interesting to know!!


----------



## avquack (Jul 30, 2016)

I currently have it set at 9.1s, which at the current setting and with current beans does 18g. I haven't measured again, no, I just keep the hopper full. It doesn't seem great at single dose grinding because the beans end up bouncing out of the entrance to the grind chamber. There's some kind of Archimedes screw type device which pulls beans down into the chamber, so if there's not enough above it, it sometimes fails to 'scoop' the beans up.


----------



## jpresso (Sep 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

Having bought the Atom recently I thought I'd share some info.

I confirm it's quieter than the average grinder and offers a precise and clean dosing with very little, if not zero, grinds on the table. Too bad the portafilter cannot stand by it itself on it, but that's a detail.

Indeed avquack, it does not like an empty hopper. It will grind, but it will take some time...

Other than that, great grinder so far









JP


----------



## jpresso (Sep 5, 2016)

avquack said:


> I currently have it set at 9.1s, which at the current setting and with current beans does 18g. I haven't measured again, no, I just keep the hopper full. It doesn't seem great at single dose grinding because the beans end up bouncing out of the entrance to the grind chamber. There's some kind of Archimedes screw type device which pulls beans down into the chamber, so if there's not enough above it, it sometimes fails to 'scoop' the beans up.


Hi avquack, I sent you a message, cheers


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Would love a 65E however the atom may fit the bill.. was wondering through, does the adjustment ring turn multiple times or simply a single full turn with multiple micro adjustments? I'm asking as with the Baratza preciso I'm currently using I find it quite easy to take notes on the grind setting for each bean and dial it in fairly pain free when I swap between roasters/origins. Is the adjustment ring in any way graduated? Thanks


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

christos_geo said:


> Would love a 65E however the atom may fit the bill.. was wondering through, does the adjustment ring turn multiple times or simply a single full turn with multiple micro adjustments? I'm asking as with the Baratza preciso I'm currently using I find it quite easy to take notes on the grind setting for each bean and dial it in fairly pain free when I swap between roasters/origins. Is the adjustment ring in any way graduated? Thanks


My understanding is, if it is the same as the Eureka Mignon, it turns multiple times. The mechanism they use is brilliant.


----------



## Markk (Apr 8, 2016)

Yes very similar to the Mignon (just a bigger knob) and in fact all the Eureka grinders and the Rocket Fausto (Zenith in disguise).

It does have calibration indexes around the edge of the knob (the Mignon is the exception here as its indexes are on the top) and they are easy to record and use. You would probably find that, from one extreme of bean to the other, when using the same machine setup, the maximum variation is only going to be about two units / index marks.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you both @pessutojr and @Markk, that was one thing holding me back from the Eureka grinders, well, and the cost. Now I know you can dial back in to your old bean easily, it's purely back to cost.


----------

